

Indian Embassy in Moscow did receive a request for asylum From Snowden - ForFreedom

Indian Embassy in Moscow did receive a request for asylum in a communication dated 30 June from Mr Edward Snowden. And the Indians carefully examined and found it not necessary to provide one.
======
munimkazia
Why is this a text-only post without a link? Because this looks like a news
item, without a source.

~~~
pyvek
[http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/07/02/usa-security-
snowde...](http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/07/02/usa-security-snowden-
india-idINDEE96107520130702)

~~~
munimkazia
thanks

------
rudimk
Heh. Why am I not surprised?

